# Gambian Crowd Funding Appeal



## scottmaciver (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi all, please see (this link) for our Crowd Funding appeal for our friend Bafo, in Gambia. We hope to raise £2,500 to acquire land for Bafo, in order to enable him to be a self-sufficient farmer. 

For anyone who is interested in donating, further information, along with a video of Bafo, concerning the appeal, can be found (Here).


----------



## scottmaciver (Feb 13, 2020)

Oh my apologies, I posted this in the wrong forum. Not sure how I did that. I'd appreciate it if someone could move it to the correct forum.


----------



## scottmaciver (Feb 15, 2020)

Would anyone be willing to share the link at all? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 15, 2020)

Scott I moved this to the proper forum (I think)- I apologize for the delay. I will look at the fund raiser, I know it’s a worthy cause.


----------



## scottmaciver (Feb 16, 2020)

Many thanks Jeri. Much appreciated.


----------

